# Seatpost for a MXL



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I am looking for a new seatpost for my Y2k Colnago Master Extra Light with a touch more setback than my current American Classic post. Any suggestions? Cheap is better. Also...what size post does this bike take? I suppose I could look it up, but I figure someone out there knows it offhand. (27.2?)

this is pretty much what my post looks like now


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Tried to send you a message but your PM box is full. I have a brand new in box Campy Centaur that will fit your needs.
EM3


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

em3 said:


> Tried to send you a message but your PM box is full. I have a brand new in box Campy Centaur that will fit your needs.
> EM3


PM Box cleaned. Send away!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FWIW...I ordered one of these VO Grand Cru posts from Velo Orange for $45...looks like it should fit the bill since it has over 30mm of setback. The AC had about 15 as I found out and the Campys are about 28 according to someone who measured one. 

http://www.velo-orange.com/vogrcrusepol.html

<img width=50% height=50% src=http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-84224226242177_2076_287491038>


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

27.2 is the size.....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dinosaur said:


> 27.2 is the size.....


Thanks...I googled it before I ordered the post. At least it's easy to find seatposts for it--though finding a silver post is more problematic. Why are all posts black these days?


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomson make good silver posts


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Eyorerox said:


> Thomson make good silver posts


With setback to boot!


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Not Cheap, check the set back will fit
http://www.lhthomson.com/docs/updated_pdfs/08_Elite_SP_SB_RevA.pdf


----------

